
.NET Spans (Bounded and Type-Safe Pointers) - benaadams
http://blog.marcgravell.com/2017/04/spans-and-ref-part-2-spans.html
======
benaadams
Features:

* Works with Generic types (rather than just primitives)

* Unifies memory types: Stack allocated, Array (heap allocated), Unmanaged

* Can pass fixed window over data (and slice to make window of window)

* Can change read/write data to readonly data with ReadOnlySpan

As Arrays are always read/write; which may mean a defensive copy if passing
fixed data.

